# Charlotte Church - dealings with the press, music and chat



## editor (Feb 28, 2012)

Just how low can News International go?



> ....But she had been getting ready for a far more traumatic appearance: giving evidence against Rupert Murdoch's News International in a High Court trial.
> 
> That case, which was supposed to begin this week, was only averted after an 11th-hour deal with Mr Murdoch's lawyers which saw the company apologise for years of harassment and intrusive surveillance that contributed to her mother's suicide attempt and repeated self-harm. Mrs Church was then bullied into revealing the full details of those incidents to the News of the World.
> 
> ...


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 28, 2012)

I heard the whole thing on the radio yesterday, she made good statement.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 28, 2012)

editor said:


> Just how low can News International go?


Pretty fucking low, apparently.


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2012)

She was just 16 when they started hacking her phone. The sleazy fuckers.

She's coming out of this with a lot of dignity, IMO.


> "Nothing was deemed off limits by those who pursued me and my family, just to make money for a multinational news corporation.
> 
> "Of course, I was a teenager at the time and my parents were not in the public eye, they just happened to have a well-known daughter.
> "Whatever I have had to go through, they have suffered as well. They have been harassed, put under surveillance, and my mother was bullied into revealing her own private medical condition for no other reason than they were my parents.
> ...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 28, 2012)

I really wish some of these celebs would stand by their principles and actually go to court and get some of these fuckers sent to prison, rather than taking the money out of court. But I understand Charlotte CHurch's decision - the creepy fuckers were going to go after her mentally ill mother and make her life hell. Scum.


----------



## treelover (Feb 28, 2012)

'...The singer added that she would now be focusing her energies on assisting the criminal investigation and Lord Justice Leveson's inquiry "as well as others who are seeking to bring to justice those responsible for this appalling behaviour".'


This is very interesting, she is a very articulate and now angry young woman, I think she will make a very effective campaigner, good for her...


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2012)

I guess the reluctance to go to court may be brought about by the sure knowledge that News Int will take the opportunity to dredge up every single nasty bit of private tittle tattle they have on the celebs.


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 28, 2012)

Aye, apparently in the Independent this morning she's explained that she didn't want to take them to court because it would have been very distressing for her mother and she was concerned that it would be too much for her.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 28, 2012)

Also if she won and was awarded less damages than she'd been offered, she'd have had to pay their legal expenses?

The real loss is (again as I understand it) that all the documents she obtained from NI about their illegal scummy scamming activities can't be published because the case didn't go to court.

The legal tactics are reminiscent of scientology, which tells you pretty much what NI are really like.


----------



## ChrisD (Feb 28, 2012)

Interestingly "the Times" has the story on their front page http://www.frontpagestoday.co.uk/uk/the-times/newspaper.cfm  but with headline "Corrupt officials took Sun cash for 'gossip' police say".  Gives them an excuse for large piccy of Charlotte C to dominate the front page.  I hate all Murdoch papers.


----------



## Cloo (Feb 28, 2012)

I hadn't realised about the way they'd targeted her mum, which really is disgusting.


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2012)

two sheds said:


> The real loss is (again as I understand it) that all the documents she obtained from NI about their illegal scummy scamming activities can't be published because the case didn't go to court.


The filthy, lying scumbags had already disposed of most of the evidence:


> The full extent of the hacking would never be known, Mr Justice Vos was told, because “much of the data has been destroyed” during an orchestrated cover-up by senior staff at the now-defunct tabloid.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Feb 28, 2012)

And yet these evil, twisted fucks continue to live. It's a disgrace.


----------



## likesfish (Feb 28, 2012)

We're they the scum who had the countdown till she's legal?  Story.
 Nice makes the unilads look reasonable in comparison they were a bunch of twats.
 News international are suppoused to be professionals.
 It's not like anyone cares about facts about celebrities just make some shit up.
  Charlotte church sleeps in a coffin seems as interesting as Charlotte church's mums got mental health issues.
  Using  dubious means to discover tony bair is selling crack and guns to Squirrels public interest defence possible.
     Using illegal means to go on a general trawling expedition on the off chance a story might turn up not ok.
  It's a shame more of the non-celebrities who got raked over by these wankers to fill a column don't get a look in.


----------



## elbows (Feb 28, 2012)

Poor Charlotte was also featured in perhaps the most obvious tabloid hypocrisy, although I think this was from the Star.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Feb 28, 2012)

The tabloid press is run by wannabe childfucking scum.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 28, 2012)

Good on Charlotte for speaking out, I hope she refuses to have anything more to do with Murdoch and the cesspit that is News International,sadly too many celebs seem to be quite happy to get into bed with the malignant rancid old cunt.Imagine the celebrations if Murdoch and Thach died on the same day,double fucking bubble


----------



## two sheds (Feb 28, 2012)

editor said:


> The filthy, lying scumbags had already disposed of most of the evidence:


 
Yes, fair point. Funny, contempt of court is elsewhere seen as quite a serious thing.

I wonder whether little Murdoch will be the next high-profile extradition to the US.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 28, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I really wish some of these celebs would stand by their principles and actually go to court and get some of these fuckers sent to prison, rather than taking the money out of court. But I understand Charlotte CHurch's decision - the creepy fuckers were going to go after her mentally ill mother and make her life hell. Scum.


 
Surely these are civil cases and not criminal prosecutions?

It's the job of the CPS to send folk to prison, not celebrities.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 28, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> Surely these are civil cases and not criminal prosecutions?


 
Yes, the only advantage for the rest of us would be if documents came out but as editor remarks they've destroyed lots of them already.


----------



## articul8 (Feb 28, 2012)

elbows said:


> Poor Charlotte was also featured in perhaps the most obvious tabloid hypocrisy, although I think this was from the Star.


was that really opposite a piece attacking Brasseye's paedo special?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 28, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> Surely these are civil cases and not criminal prosecutions?
> 
> It's the job of the CPS to send folk to prison, not celebrities.


Yeah you're right.....but there still could be prosecutions......


----------



## Voley (Feb 28, 2012)

I thought her speech was excellent. Heartfelt but she kept her cool. Particularly liked the bit about 'they're only sorry they got caught.'


----------



## Voley (Feb 28, 2012)

articul8 said:


> was that really opposite a piece attacking Brasseye's paedo special?


Amazingly, yes.


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Fair play to her standing up to them after their despicable behaviour.


----------



## stavros (Feb 28, 2012)

articul8 said:


> was that really opposite a piece attacking Brasseye's paedo special?


 
The lack of consistency between paedo-bashing and photos of celebrity children is a long-running saga, and not exclusive to the Murdoch press.


----------



## Casually Red (Feb 28, 2012)

two sheds said:


> Yes, fair point. Funny, contempt of court is elsewhere seen as quite a serious thing.
> 
> I wonder whether little Murdoch will be the next high-profile extradition to the US.


 
should that not also be conspiracy to pervert the course of justice , wilful obstruction of a police investigation too ? Sounds like serious criminality to me. Then theres the concerted bribing of public officials and law enforcement officers . These cunts should be in jail for a long time only god knows how many others theyd drag down with them.


----------



## Casually Red (Feb 28, 2012)

I read somewhere today where she said she'd become so paranoid about where the information was coming from over the years she'd blamed a number of freinds and relations for selling stories , as she couldnt think of anywhere else it might have come from . This ruined quite a few of her familys personal relationships and totally isolated them . She's still going round apologising to people today that she blamed wrongly .

fucking lowlifes


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 28, 2012)

Let's hope that Rupert has learned from his mistakes and that the Sun on Sunday will behave in an exemplary fashion from now on.


----------



## Anonymous1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hard currency saves the day again.
They have the collateral to let their legal team piss about trying anything and everything
to wriggle out of the sordid mess they created,
then when it's actually about to go to court simply offer a settlement anyway.

I would aslo like to see some of those who were hacked stay on the rodeo and go
all the way aswell, but alas, they know _if _they win their case they will come out of it
with substantially lower compensation. They may also be signing the death warrant of their own career
due to depths we all know Murdoch and co are capable of.

The NI (press and legal team) going after her mother makes them lower than a snakes arsehole,
although they surpassed that when it came to Milly Dowler and family.


----------



## starfish (Feb 28, 2012)

She did come across very well yesterday, very calm & composed for someone who must be fucking raging inside. I agree fully with this part "In my opinion, they are not truly sorry, only sorry they got caught."


----------



## Casually Red (Feb 28, 2012)

stavros said:


> The lack of consistency between paedo-bashing and photos of celebrity children is a long-running saga, and not exclusive to the Murdoch press.


 
the entire sexual tenor of what they were publicly subjecting her to as youngster is something id consider as sexual abuse , as it was certainly both sexual and abusive


----------



## Bakunin (Feb 28, 2012)

This is what happens when media is run by media barons, IMHO. The NI empire has never been about journalism as a means of rooting out and presenting the facts (which is what journalism is supposed to be about) but has always been a personal fiefdom of a money-obsessed, megalomaniacal narcissist with and insatiable need for more money and more power. Murdoch is the kind of creature that would bulldoze the seven wonders of the world if he thought there was oil under them, so it's no great surprise that his media empire will do anything to anybody, regardless of the damage that it does, just as long as it lines Murdoch's pockets and fuels his insatiable ego.

Still, once this vile little creature is finally dead and buried (preferably from cancer, dementia or some other slow and agonising disease where he suffers a little bit worse each and every day of the time he has left to him) imagine the fun that the rest of the media world is likely to have with his personal and professional lives.


----------



## toggle (Feb 29, 2012)

the maxwell feeding frenzy comes to mind


----------



## Bakunin (Feb 29, 2012)

toggle said:


> the maxwell feeding frenzy comes to mind


 
The day after Murdoch pops his clogs:







'Ahhhhh, Mr Murdoch, welcome to my humble abode for your justly deserved dose of eternal damnation...'

'You'll be sharing a room with your old friend Mr Maxwell, I'm sure you'll both have plenty to talk about...'

'By the way, have you seen this morning's papers..?'


----------



## Winter (Feb 29, 2012)

I really don't understand why people continue to buy the Sun, given all the revelations over the past months, and Chruch's press conference was dignified and clearly set out just how low their reporters (and doubtless senior management) were/are prepared to go to obtain information that is not remotely in the public interest, just salacious gossip.   It's not as if we don't now KNOW the depths they were prepared to go to.  Effectively targeting Church via her mother and her health problems - how sick is that?  

It's a scummy newspaper run by a scummy organisation,and I hope they get hammered - not just in the UK but significantly in the U.S.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Feb 29, 2012)

There's talk now how this will effect the US Murdoch empire as the authorities there are quite strict on companies who are using corrupt practices abroad


----------



## Ponyutd (Feb 29, 2012)

I bet she regrets not taking the £100,000 when she sang at Rupert Murdoch's birthday party.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 29, 2012)

Ponyutd said:


> I bet she regrets not taking the £100,000 when she sang at Rupert Murdoch's birthday party.


What was the reason for her not taking the money at the time ?


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 29, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> What was the reason for her not taking the money at the time ?


She was 13.


----------



## Meltingpot (Feb 29, 2012)

I really can't add anything to what's been said so far, except to say I didn't know that as Charlotte said they were going to go after her mother. It's diabolical.

For years now I've refused to give even a penny to any business owned by Murdoch - that means, apart from not buying the Times and the Sun, no Sky TV or Harper Collins books either (not even the Collins English Dictionary, which I actually like on its merits).

If more people did the same, he'd feel it in his wallet and that might be the best engine for change he could get. No good asking this government to do anything realistic to curb his activities.


----------



## editor (Feb 29, 2012)

I refuse to take out a SkyTV subscription even though I'd dearly love to be able to watch the football, and I've never bought the Times or The Sun. Never will.


----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 29, 2012)

Casually Red said:


> the entire sexual tenor of what they were publicly subjecting her to as youngster is something id consider as sexual abuse , as it was certainly both sexual and abusive


exactly, I remember the ranting article in The Star (I know it's not a Murdoch title, but) about Chris Morris' Brass Eye Pedo program, which ironically (and it must have made Morris' day) was opposite a picture of Church aged 15, with the tag line 'isn't she looking chest swell'


----------



## Ponyutd (Feb 29, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> She was 13.


No it wasn't.
It was because she (her p.r. company and mother) entered into a deal where the Murdoch 'Newspapers' gave her favourable press. The other option was £100,000

They choose the favourable press option.
It was his wedding by the way, not his birthday. My mistake.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 29, 2012)

Jesus - the other end of bribery/blackmail: 'take the £100,000 and we won't give you favourable press (and you know we'll actually be giving you unfavourable press don't you?)', and they knew it was worth over £100,000 to someone.

To a thirteen year old? There's scum for you.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 29, 2012)

Ponyutd said:


> No it wasn't.


Yes she was.


----------



## Ponyutd (Feb 29, 2012)

I didn't say she wasn't 13.

It looked like you replied to Gingerman ,who asked why she didn't take the money, by answering it was because she was 13.
I said it wasn't. they had  cooked up a deal with her mother and her p.r. people.

I never said she wasn't 13.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 29, 2012)

Ponyutd said:


> I didn't say she wasn't 13.
> 
> It looked like you replied to Gingerman ,who asked why she didn't take the money, by answering it was because she was 13.
> I said it wasn't. they had cooked up a deal with her mother and her p.r. people.
> ...


I_ was_ answering Gingerman. Why did*n't* she take the money - she was 13.

I know I wouldn't like to be held to a decision made on my behalf when I was 13. Far less one that the bargainer thought meant I could be sexually abused as a minor, and then my mother's mental illness used as a pressure point and bargaining chip. Sorry, the deal is irrelevant.


----------



## Ponyutd (Feb 29, 2012)

Why did she take the money - she was 13

She didn't take any money.


----------



## editor (Feb 29, 2012)

It's been fairly well documented that when Murdoch & Co came a-knocking, you either played ball with them or faced being destroyed in his newspapers. 

In the case of Church, it seemed she was advised to play ball with News International - and she still ended up being shafted by his scummy journos.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 29, 2012)

Ponyutd said:


> Why did she take the money - she was 13
> 
> She didn't take any money.


Uhuh.  You know it was a typo.


----------



## Ponyutd (Feb 29, 2012)

No, I genuinely didn't know it was a typo.
Enough bat and ball for me thanks.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 29, 2012)

The context of the exchange ought to have alerted you - I was mirroring the way you'd put it.  Anyway, my point stands: she was 13.


----------



## Winter (Mar 1, 2012)

I think I've read somewhere that the Sun, or perhaps the NotW, had a counting down counter of the number of days left until she was 16, the age of consent.   Classy.  Very classy. 

Anyway, James Murdoch has resigned, all we need now for his father to do the same, or preferably the Americans to deem him unfit to run News International.


----------



## ymu (Mar 1, 2012)

The shareholders are focusing on getting James Murdoch off the board of NewsCorp first.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2012/feb/29/news-corp-shareholders-james-murdoch


----------



## editor (May 11, 2015)

I'm still liking Charlotte Church.






Charlotte Church has volunteered to throw a punch or two at controversial loudmouth Katie Hopkins after she challenged her to a charity boxing match.


----------



## Maharani (May 11, 2015)

Why is Charlotte Church not on Urban?

((((((Charlotte Church))))))


----------



## danny la rouge (May 11, 2015)

From Voice of an Angel to side of the angels.  Nice one, Charlotte.


----------



## Chilli.s (May 11, 2015)

Good news, at last Katie Hopkins can prove how stupid she really is. Accepting a charity boxing match she has no chance of winning.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 11, 2015)

Charlotte Church is just great.


----------



## weltweit (May 11, 2015)

Chilli.s said:


> Good news, at last Katie Hopkins can prove how stupid she really is. Accepting a charity boxing match she has no chance of winning.


Erm, Hopkins is ex military IIRC ..


----------



## Me76 (May 11, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Erm, Hopkins is ex military IIRC ..


Queensbury rules, I'd go for Hopkins but street fight - Church all the way.


----------



## teqniq (May 11, 2015)

I met her briefly last year. She seems like a genuine, nice down-to-earth sort of person.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 11, 2015)

Aye she was good on Question Time too which I didn't see coming, really. Good on her.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 11, 2015)

I've worked with her. She's great


----------



## DotCommunist (May 11, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Erm, Hopkins is ex military IIRC ..


Doesn't confer immediate superiority in pugilism does it. Anyway Church looks like she has a mean right hook.


----------



## Plumdaff (May 11, 2015)

She came to the anti Tory rally in Cardiff on Saturday. Gave a great speech, came on the march, stayed and talked and listened. She was ace, frankly.


----------



## YouSir (May 11, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Erm, Hopkins is ex military IIRC ..



_'You're a big man but you're out of shape, I do this for a living' 
_
Years of shite tabloid journalism will have softened Hopkins up.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 11, 2015)

Hopkins goes down in the third


----------



## editor (May 11, 2015)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Charlotte Church is just great.


That speech is great.


----------



## Maharani (May 11, 2015)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Charlotte Church is just great.



Brilliant speech and a great Chomsky quote...

(((((Charlotte Church)))))).


----------



## wtfftw (May 11, 2015)

https://charlottesayshmmm.wordpress.com


----------



## Sprocket. (May 11, 2015)

Charlotte Church was also called a champagne socialist, I would prefer that to being called a scab or class traitor.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 11, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> https://charlottesayshmmm.wordpress.com


"Postman Pat paradise" drew a smirk 

For someone who had such fame and success at such an early age she's surprisingly grounded and aware of what's going on in wider society.


----------



## Maharani (May 11, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> https://charlottesayshmmm.wordpress.com


This:

"My opinions are no more valid than anyone elses, but I have a platform that most don’t, and I ‘m regularly told that I should use it".

And you are using it Charlotte. Well done.

Another great speech for the people.


----------



## Maharani (May 11, 2015)

Sprocket. said:


> Charlotte Church was also called a champagne socialist, I would prefer that to being called a scab or class traitor.


Point?


----------



## Maharani (May 11, 2015)

Sprocket. said:


> Charlotte Church was also called a champagne socialist, I would prefer that to being called a scab or class traitor.


That's the Torys pigeon holing her...


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 11, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Point?


I think the point was that regardless of whether she _is_ a champagne socialist or not, it's a better to be accused of that than a scab or a class traitor.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 11, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> I think the point was that regardless of whether she _is_ a champagne socialist or not, it's a better to be accused of that than a scab or a class traitor.


bollinger bolshevik is better than all three


----------



## Pickman's model (May 11, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> bollinger bolshevik is better than all three


absinthe anarchist though is best of all.


----------



## ddraig (May 11, 2015)

the left "leaders" in Cardiff are creaming themselves over this! even better than selling tickets for Owen Jones and being, gasp, in the same room.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 11, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> absinthe anarchist though is best of all.


temperance trotskyite tho, no good.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 11, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> temperance trotskyite tho, no good.


nor shandy stalinists - shady characters


----------



## YouSir (May 11, 2015)

Special Brew Stalinist?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 11, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> temperance trotskyite tho, no good.


and milksop marxists need an eye kept on them too, along with the lemonade leninists.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 11, 2015)

YouSir said:


> Special Brew Stalinist?


yeh i've met one of those.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 11, 2015)

also need to watch the mojito mensheviks


----------



## editor (May 11, 2015)

Nice, Charlotte.



> This election is important. Mostly it’s important in that it can get lots of people engaging with politics. But it’s also a massive distraction from the issues that really matter. With our short-termist outlook, how are we going to prepare ourselves for the oncoming challenges: climate change, future economic crashes that will be deeper and more painful than this last one, the way we help to sort out instability in foreign regions, the way we deal with foreign aggressors, global overpopulation, sustainability, and how we take to task those who have ripped us off financially for decades, those who have pilfered public money, those who have consistently failed to contribute (despite being the highest earners in society), those who run media monopolies and dictate government policy through the intimidating power of their influence, and those who’ve ve protected them all. What we all need to do is start engaging in serious discourse about these matters, before we really do go to hell in a hand-basket.
> 
> Mr. Miliband, incremental changes in tax policy are not going to change anything. If you are the right man for the job then when you get into Downing Street you should show the world that the United Kingdom can be a trailblazer in progressive politics, by implementing systemic reformand by fighting the excessive power of capitalism and putting that power back where it rightly belongs, in the hands of the people.
> 
> You can vote or not vote, that is your right. But please for the good of us all, engage.


----------



## nino_savatte (May 11, 2015)

editor said:


> That speech is great.


She knocks Russell Brand into a cocked hat.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 11, 2015)

a cocked hat for a cockhead


----------



## Belushi (May 11, 2015)

Welsh women are ace :thumbs :


----------



## nino_savatte (May 11, 2015)

Belushi said:


> Welsh women are ace :thumbs :


I'm not sure about Pippa Bartolotti, though.


----------



## Maharani (May 11, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> She knocks Russell Brand into a cocked hat.


I was just about to say the same...


----------



## Maharani (May 11, 2015)

Belushi said:


> Welsh women are ace :thumbs :


Generally women are...


----------



## Belushi (May 11, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Generally women are...



Yes, yes they are


----------



## treelover (May 11, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> From Voice of an Angel to side of the angels.  Nice one, Charlotte.




What an amazing woman, just like Michael Sheen is an amazing guy.


----------



## Libertad (May 11, 2015)

I've just been followed on twitter by Charlotte Church's mum.


----------



## treelover (May 11, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> https://charlottesayshmmm.wordpress.com




not much of a blog though.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 11, 2015)

Belushi said:


> Welsh women are ace :thumbs :


Not sure about Gillard mind, but maybe the aussies claim her now.


----------



## teqniq (May 11, 2015)

treelover said:


> not much of a blog though.


That blog looks like it may have only just gone live recently. The second post is good imo, and the first one is funny.


----------



## editor (May 11, 2015)

It's a fucked up situation where the only people that seem capable of passionately expressing and articulating the things that people are concerned about are actors and singers. Where are the politicians making speeches like those from Michael Sheen and Church when we need them?


----------



## treelover (May 11, 2015)

Ah, ok.

better than mine anyway, I think progressive wales and the best of U.K have just got a new voice on their side, but whether she will persist with it is another thing.


----------



## ddraig (May 11, 2015)

*W*ales


----------



## DotCommunist (May 11, 2015)

editor said:


> It's a fucked up situation where the only people that seem capable of passionately expressing and articulating the things that people are concerned about are actors and singers. Where are the politicians making speeches like those from Michael Sheen and Church when we need them?



I suppose actors and singers and comedians are securer to say against the mainstream because they have a non politics livelihood. Of course that goes for loads of ordinary people too, but we don't get counted there.

Politicians know its party line of fuck off. And party line is dismal shit


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 11, 2015)

Exactly, in a lot of ways they're freer than politicians to say what they actually feel, without having to worry about an electorate who will think them "too left wing" if they suggest something radical like working collectively for the good of society as opposed to individuals.


----------



## editor (May 11, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> Exactly, in a lot of ways they're freer than politicians to say what they actually feel, without having to worry about an electorate who will think them "too left wing" if they suggest something radical like working collectively for the good of society as opposed to individuals.


It's not risk free though: there is also a good chance they may alienate some of their own fans if they get a bit radical on their asses.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 11, 2015)

I think with Charlotte Church and Russell Brand they've both possibly made enough money to live out their lives in comfort, so the risk is not so great.

Not knocking them at all, btw. Especially Charlotte Church, who has always come across as a fucking sound person of the highest order.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 11, 2015)

This is true, and has no doubt happened in many cases. Plus, if it were that easy you'd hope you'd see a few more making an outright stance.

Apparently Jessica Hynes said something at the BAFTAs yesterday? *goes off to google...*


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 11, 2015)

Can't find the video, so here's an Indy report.



> "I am from a single-parent family, and my mum was a full-time worker to support me and my sister.
> 
> "I'm really worried about the cuts that are coming to state education for people in low-income families. Because I don't think low-income means low talent or low education or low intelligence."
> 
> ...


----------



## treelover (May 11, 2015)

oops just seen Camos' post


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 11, 2015)

Forever Daisy Steiner in my eyes


----------



## maomao (May 11, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I think with Charlotte Church and Russell Brand they've both possibly made enough money to live out their lives in comfort, so the risk is not so great.
> 
> Not knocking them at all, btw. Especially Charlotte Church, who has always come across as a fucking sound person of the highest order.


Not sure the two should even be mentioned in the same sentence tbh. I don't think Brand is just about flogging books and part of his heart is sort of in the right place but he's still a fucking idiot and a twat compared to the lovely Ms Church.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 11, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Point?


Yep, as has been posted, some snotty public school no chinned uncle fucker could call me a champagne socialist forever and it would not register but if another worker called me a scab or class traitor I would be in despair forever. Plus several friends and family members would probably shun me.


----------



## teqniq (May 11, 2015)

Looks like the blog maybe a regular thing

MORE OF A PROSECCO GIRL, MYSELF


----------



## editor (May 11, 2015)

teqniq said:


> Looks like the blog maybe a regular thing
> 
> MORE OF A PROSECCO GIRL, MYSELF


She's good. Very good: 

"Whilst I was aware that my presence at the rally could attract the media, I’m sure that you’ll be shocked to hear that I didn’t do it for some self-aggrandising purpose. As I’ve stated in my previous piece, I have no wish to be trolled and abused. It would be much easier for me not to engage. I’m not promoting a record or a tv show. My only motivation for attending was to try to make a difference; to further political discourse in my community; to draw attention to a cause that is more than valid, it is vital.

Many people I know (myself included) received the news that the Tories had won a majority (and that UKIP got so many votes!) with bewilderment. It wasn’t at all what was expected, especially considering that the political conversation, that we’d seen on social media for the past 6 months, had been overwhelmingly in support of the left-wing parties. There can only be one conclusion: we’ve been preaching to the converted.

It’s all very well for me to sit in my cosy leftie bubble with my baja-sporting friends, spending our free time attending vegan popup barbecues and meeting in art centres to have a bit of a moan about UKIP; we missed the changing climate of British politics. We dismissed the growing support for the rightwing as just a few comedy racists, underestimated the momentum they were gaining, and thought that by retweeting the latest Owen Jones article, we were doing our bit. Wrong!"


----------



## teqniq (May 11, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 11, 2015)

Yet to read the second post, but I find it charming that it's such a basic site. No pictures of Church - hell, no pictures at all  - no glitzy wizbangs and mobile-friendly layout, just her words what she thinks up and writes and stuff


----------



## teqniq (May 11, 2015)

Hmmm yes on the face of it I would agree with you but I think it needs a bit of artwork/logo so when you share it on fb people can see straightaway who it is.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 11, 2015)

F*cking hell, go Charlotte!


----------



## J Ed (May 11, 2015)

Always loved Charlotte Church, she is great, hope that we see more and more of her


----------



## treelover (May 11, 2015)

> It’s all very well for me to sit in my cosy leftie bubble with my baja-sporting friends, spending our free time attending vegan popup barbecues and meeting in art centres to have a bit of a moan about UKIP; we missed the changing climate of British politics. We dismissed the growing support for the rightwing as just a few comedy racists, underestimated the momentum they were gaining, and thought that by retweeting the latest Owen Jones article, we were doing our bit. Wrong!



Ouch, that will hurt quite a few lefty types.


----------



## treelover (May 11, 2015)

The right wing press will go for her even more now.

btw, her last single was amazing, very ethereal


----------



## mk12 (May 11, 2015)

As was 'Crazy Chick'.


----------



## YouSir (May 11, 2015)

Hope she follows up, which isn't meant as a slight but as has been said plenty of people don't know what to do now, sure she's no different. If she figures out something beyond marches and rallies though then all good.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 11, 2015)

Good on her  Apart from her use of "hell in a hand basket"


----------



## Casually Red (May 11, 2015)

maomao said:


> Not sure the two should even be mentioned in the same sentence tbh. I don't think Brand is just about flogging books and part of his heart is sort of in the right place but he's still a fucking idiot and a twat compared to the lovely Ms Church.



He's fucking talentless...he's like one of those big brother people . He can't actually "do" anything . The few films he's been in he plays the exact same annoying cunt ,except with different names . And it's basically himself .
His hearts in the right place..sort of some times ...but his massive egotistical heads up his hole . He's famous for being famous . Like a fucking kardashian or something .

Ms Church however has a massive god given talent , and no sign of an ego to go with it .


----------



## editor (May 12, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> Ms Church however has a massive god given talent , and no sign of an ego to go with it .


The more I read about her, the more likeable she becomes. 









> And so we come to Leveson – perhaps the clearest example yet of Church deciding to take matters into her own hands. She testified against the phone-hacking that made her family's life a misery, revealing all sorts of lurid personal stuff, and about Murdoch himself, revealing quite extraordinary tales of how she had sung at his wedding to Wendi Deng, and been convinced to take “press favours” in lieu of payment.
> 
> “Doing Leveson was... sort of awful. Yeah… just sort of, ugh, going back over all of that stuff. And also I did feel like, I didn't want to give my statement up against someone like the McCanns, I mean I have nothing to say compared to them, let them say it all. But at the same time there weren't many people speaking out so I also felt quite isolated at the time. There was still the possibility of the almightily powerful press, which it is, still, sort of being like, 'okay we've got you'.”



Charlotte Church: The voice of an angel gets down and dirty


----------



## Casually Red (May 12, 2015)

editor said:


> The more I read about her, the more likeable she becomes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great article that , cheers .


----------



## 8den (May 12, 2015)

She called Girls Aloud "5 dogs with no balls" and when Cheryl Cole said that she was "just jealous, and "copying our sound";  Church responded "Oh c'mon now Cheryl ... When you can sing fucking Ave Maria, then you can have a go".


----------



## albionism (May 12, 2015)

treelover said:


> The right wing press will go for her even more now.
> 
> btw, her last single was amazing, very ethereal


what was it called?


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (May 12, 2015)

Its never gone up on youtube and wasnt on iplayer for long, but last year the bbc did a new production of Under Milkwood. Charlotte was supreme and hilarious as Mrs Ogmore-Pritchard.


----------



## treelover (May 12, 2015)

She is in the Guardian today, her blog is receiving thousands of hits, I reckon she is going to be a player, go girl!

btw, like many, she didn't like the memorial vandalism.


----------



## Maggot (May 12, 2015)

maomao said:


> Not sure the two should even be mentioned in the same sentence tbh. I don't think Brand is just about flogging books and part of his heart is sort of in the right place but he's still a fucking idiot and a twat compared to the lovely Ms Church.


Yet they are both saying pretty much the same thing.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 12, 2015)

Fuck it, can we vote for her next time please?


----------



## ddraig (May 12, 2015)

not that i agree with targeting a persons looks!
this will surely amuse some of you
e2a - from this person https://twitter.com/JimboLoony


----------



## Maharani (May 12, 2015)

Another good article by our Charlotte:

http://www.theguardian.com/commenti...co-socialist-protest-peoples-assembly-cardiff


----------



## Idris2002 (May 12, 2015)

Turns out the NME is still going. Well, well.

http://www.nme.com/news/charlotte-church/85348


----------



## treelover (May 12, 2015)

> http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/katie-hopkins-v-charlotte-church-5678010



Paddy Power offering 50k for the fight, Hopkins will take it up I reckon.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 12, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> Good on her  Apart from her use of "hell in a hand basket"



Try saying hell in a handbasket in Ms Church's lovely accent. More than forgiven


----------



## twentythreedom (May 12, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Try saying hell in a handbasket in Ms Church's lovely accent. More than forgiven


Fair enough


----------



## two sheds (May 12, 2015)

"A _HAND_BASKET????"


----------



## maomao (May 12, 2015)

I wouldn't have thought boxing was a great idea for someone with epilepsy.


----------



## Casually Red (May 12, 2015)

maomao said:


> I wouldn't have thought boxing was a great idea for someone with epilepsy.



..ah well . Thems the breaks .


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 13, 2015)

Saw that the Metro had given over a couple of paragraphs to this. Just happened to catch a glance of someone else's copy on the commute, and looked like it was in the 'showbiz' pages or summat like that, but might prompt a few to look further into it.

Of course, they may have other reactions too.

Commentary like that, I should be a guest on 5Live


----------



## rekil (May 13, 2015)

I don't think the enemy believes that "lefties" come much more "loony" than David Harvey but there you go.


----------



## treelover (Jun 4, 2015)

Charlotte is backing the 20th June Anti-Austerity protest in London.


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> Turns out the NME is still going. Well, well.
> 
> http://www.nme.com/news/charlotte-church/85348


I fucking loves her: 



> Stating that "democracy doesn’t just end because we’ve had an election" and that "trying to silence the dissenting voice is far more anti-democratic", Church also hit out at Welsh Conservatives leader Andrew RT Davies, who denounced Church's protest as "unbecoming". Church wrote in response, "Perhaps [Davies] thinks I should get back to the ironing and stop babbling on about air-headed notions such as protecting the NHS (a system that he himself has been most mobile in attacking), fighting for a fairer society (a concept that entirely eludes his party), and championing the plight of those in society who are less privileged than me. Perhaps he wants to quiet me because I threaten his status as a wealthy, privately educated, white male."


----------



## ddraig (Jun 4, 2015)

he's a proper weasel and that's a great come back


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 4, 2015)

She hasn't done any more bloggin' since the election


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> She hasn't done any more bloggin' since the election


She's still posting stuff on Twitter https://twitter.com/charlottechurch


----------



## treelover (Jun 4, 2015)

Love how the sidebar ads on her page say, "you may like(Tory) Katherine Jenkins"


----------



## sim667 (Jun 4, 2015)

elbows said:


> Poor Charlotte was also featured in perhaps the most obvious tabloid hypocrisy, although I think this was from the Star.



Was it the sun who described heidi klums daughter as a "blonde leggy beauty" or something to that effet?

IIRC she was 11 at the time.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 4, 2015)

treelover said:


> Love how the sidebar ads on her page say, "you may like(Tory) Katherine Jenkins"


no ads for me, sure it's not you and your browsing history?


----------



## Fingers (Jun 4, 2015)

Voice of an angel, mind of a comrade

http://www.theguardian.com/music/20...x-to-protect-public-services?CMP=share_btn_fb


----------



## treelover (Jun 4, 2015)

Wow!

Looking like its 'celebs' who are partly going to provide an opposition, at least its ones like Charlotte, Ellie Goulding has spoken out about the homeless issue in London.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 4, 2015)

treelover said:


> Wow!
> 
> Looking like its 'celebs' who are partly going to provide an opposition, at least its ones like Charlotte, Ellie Goulding has spoken out about the homeless issue in London.



Lets face it, its the last chance for someone to do so, they are also less likely to be raised in there own little bubble like the politicians these days. 

Sad state of affairs really.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Voice of an angel, mind of a comrade
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/music/20...x-to-protect-public-services?CMP=share_btn_fb


I'm falling deeply in love with her. 



> Charlotte Church’s status as a prominent anti-austerity campaigner has taken another step after the singer announced she would happily pay tax at a rate of 70% if it would protect public services.
> 
> Church, who last month won praise for defending herself as a “prosecco” socialistafter some media reports accused her of hypocrisy for protesting against cuts while being personally wealthy, was speaking at the launch of another anti-austerity demonstration on Thursday.
> 
> ...





> “A lot of the time when we think about the welfare state I think a lot of people think those people who are the most vulnerable in society are on benefits. But the welfare state is everything: it’s our fire service, it’s our NHS, our education, our travel, everything we have and we will all be affected by these cuts.
> 
> “And as soon as people realise the extent of it and how it really is going to affect all of us, I think there will be a lot of anger and a lot of discontent.”


----------



## ChrisD (Jun 5, 2015)

Interesting that in today's Papers the Guardian and Telegraph have a picture of her clearly taken at the same press conference...  The Telegraph picture is more smiley and the Guardian one is cropped to avoid her cleavage.  The more people on the anti-austerity march the better.


----------



## David Shirter (Jun 7, 2015)

I never imagined that Charlotte would reveal herself as being to the left of Lily Allen.


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 7, 2015)

editor said:


> I'm falling deeply in love with her.


Join the queue


----------



## SE25 (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice to see a sleb still in touch with her roots. Compare her to pond life like Sol Campbell and she's gold


----------



## stavros (Jun 9, 2015)

SE25 said:


> Nice to see a sleb still in touch with her roots. Compare her to pond life like Sol Campbell and she's gold



To be fair, Campbell will probably get elected for the Tories, declare his undying devotion to them, and then promptly move across to their near neighbours Labour.


----------



## LiamO (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## ddraig (Jun 19, 2015)

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/lifestyle/showbiz/remarkable-reinvention-charlotte-church-im-9487973
'indepth interview'
* 'I'm not a drunk, a wild child or some immoral heinous s***, I actually care'*


----------



## rekil (Jun 21, 2015)

Anti-imperialist twitter loner Phil Greaves beats PD in race to turn on cde Church


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2015)

copliker said:


> Anti-imperialist twitter loner Phil Greaves beats PD in race to turn on cde Church
> 
> View attachment 73023


Ah, a self elected spokesperson for the workers. 



I bet he's a gas down the pub


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2015)

I understand where he's coming from, mind


----------



## weltweit (Jun 21, 2015)

Well the organisers of the anti-austerity march obviously thought Charlotte Church was relevant because someone must have organised that she was front and centre with Diane Abbott and the other worthies. That can't have happened by chance!


----------



## rekil (Jun 21, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I understand where he's coming from, mind


I think it's been said enough times on here that we should be wary of political movements becoming dominated by celebrities, and of the possibility that normal people involved in this or that can end up getting celebrified. It's something that's been avoided here with the water charges protests. But the likes of Mr.Greaves can get to fuck.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 21, 2015)

Anyone with Lenin in their profile can fuck off. As can Max Keiser, just as a matter of course.


----------



## rekil (Jun 21, 2015)

Keiser must be pretty close to sliming his way into these things.


----------



## treelover (Jun 21, 2015)

Have the tabloids put up a picture of her house yet, can't be long now.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 21, 2015)

copliker said:


> Anti-imperialist twitter loner Phil Greaves beats PD in race to turn on cde Church
> 
> View attachment 73023



hate getting beat to the denunciation


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jun 21, 2015)

CC's speech from Saturday. Just. Wow.


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I understand where he's coming from, mind


I'd rather listen to Church than anything he'd say. Unlike him, she doesn't claim to speak for all the workers and his dull rhetoric is unlikely to engage or interest anyone other than his tiny little band of self righteous, nodding chums.

She's probably more working class than him anyway, not that it should matter.


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Well the organisers of the anti-austerity march obviously thought Charlotte Church was relevant because someone must have organised that she was front and centre with Diane Abbott and the other worthies. That can't have happened by chance!


Maybe they just thought that people would want to listen to her?


----------



## teqniq (Jun 24, 2015)

New post on her blog


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2015)

teqniq said:


> New post on her blog


She certainly knows how top start with as bang 



> Voice of an angel, mouth of a __________ (insert your own faecally related insult here). Voice of an angel, brain of a ___________ (enter whatever imaginative metaphor you like; my favourite was “sponge” because, really, it’s a compliment). Voice of an angel, vagina of a / face of a / liver of a / intelligence of a… and so it goes on and on.
> 
> The I’m-alright-Jack right-wing are hilariously bad at coming back. I had never seen it so blatantly until I was castigated for making a case against the government’s policy of austerity at the weekend. You’d be hard pushed to find a single Tory/Ukip zealot on social media who’s willing to put forward any valid argument to counter my opinion. Instead I’m called “a moron”, “a hypocrite”, “a cunt”, “a fat cunt, good tits though”, “a hard faced bitch”, SHOCK-HORROR “a potty-mouth”, CRIPES “a chav”, SAVAGERY “a silly cow”; It goes on and on and on.
> 
> I could keep myself awake at night, Arya Stark-ing it (“Katie Hopkins, Andrew RT Davies, Louise Mensch, Paul Staines, The Hound…”), but actually there’s some comfort to find in being the target of so much toothless abuse. It means I’m NOT useless. It means I have a purpose. I am a litmus test for bigotry. I’ll bring ‘em all out of their dank little caves. You may not like me, and that is entirely your prerogative. I’m far too long in the fang to worry about popularity; I’ve been doing this for ages now. But to detest me to such an extent that you would waste your time broadcasting said loathing means a) you have far too much time on your hands, haven’t you got candy to steal from babies, and b) I’ve got right up your goat.


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2015)

> Anti-Islam campaigner, Douglas Murray perfectly illustrated this in a blog post he wrote in The Spectator on Monday. Rather than saying anything constructive at all, he condescends (whilst claiming that he isn’t doing so), calling my speech “fascinatingly over-written” and mocking my use of the phrase “neo-liberal vernacular”. Coz i iz #2stoopid. He derided me for stumbling over some of my sentences. I’m not a very competent public speaker and I’m fairly new to it in all honesty, but I do wonder when it was that Mr. Murray last spoke in front of a quarter of a million people, and whether he was nervous.


Nicely done, C.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jun 24, 2015)

Just found Douglas Murray's attack on her:



> This is very interesting.  But it begs *two* questions I would love Ms Church to answer if she could find the time.
> 
> [1] Does Ms Church know why Britain was so in debt in 1948? [2] Does she think that any of the debt accumulated in recent years has anything much to show by way of comparison?... [3] Has she ever been to Greece?


----------



## NoXion (Jun 24, 2015)

Why the fuck does this twit think that the cause of the debt matters?

I've no idea what he's trying to get at with the second question. Can someone try to explain?

As for Greece, isn't the misery there down to austerity rather than the debt?


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jun 24, 2015)

He should just stick to what he's good at: whipping up hatred against muslims.

edit, he should stop being a cunt ideally.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 24, 2015)

editor said:


> Nicely done, C.


I heard her speech and, while I liked the sentiments, I did find it a bit wordy. I think really good communicators use normal words to get through to a normal audience and I don't think she did that.


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2015)

weltweit said:


> I heard her speech and, while I liked the sentiments, I did find it a bit wordy. I think really good communicators use normal words to get through to a normal audience and I don't think she did that.


And as Ms Church said, "I’m not a very competent public speaker and I’m fairly new to it in all honesty, but I do wonder when it was that Mr. Murray last spoke in front of a quarter of a million people, and whether he was nervous."


----------



## weltweit (Jun 24, 2015)

editor said:


> And as Ms Church said, "I’m not a very competent public speaker and I’m fairly new to it in all honesty, but I do wonder when it was that Mr. Murray last spoke in front of a quarter of a million people, and whether he was nervous."


Yup, she did say that.


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Yup, she did say that.


So it seems a bit churlish to criticise her, no?


----------



## weltweit (Jun 24, 2015)

editor said:


> So it seems a bit churlish to criticise her, no?


She is a public figure, more so now, I don't feel that I "can't" comment, no.


----------



## treelover (Jun 24, 2015)

teqniq said:


> New post on her blog



I see Staines has had a go at her, she is doing well.


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2015)

weltweit said:


> She is a public figure, more so now, I don't feel that I "can't" comment, no.


And you can comment on whatever you like, just as I'm free to think your nitpicking is petty and churlish. I thought it was a great speech, especially for someone who has only just started getting involved in politics. I wish more people - politicians, celebs or whatever - took the time and energy to deliver the same kind of message.


----------



## treelover (Jun 24, 2015)

> Just dip her tampons in petrol and set them alight…when inserted.”



comment sent to her, scum, should be rooted out and jailed.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 24, 2015)

weltweit said:


> I heard her speech and, while I liked the sentiments, I did find it a bit wordy. I think really good communicators use normal words to get through to a normal audience and I don't think she did that.


As others have pointed out, she's new to public speaking, and - to my eyes - was as nervous as hell. In that situation, it can be quite easy to read a speech and make it sound clunkier than it is.

I thought her words were powerful and honest...but most of all, because they hadn't been sanitised by a PR flack, they had a gut reality that an awful lot of our public speakers have lost in all the careful crafting and honing of their words.

Let her be: she did exactly what it said on the tin, and got up on the stage and said her bit, as "just an ordinary person". No wonder that the right-wing lot have felt sufficiently threatened as to make themselves look pretty nasty in the way they've tried to undermine that and paint her as some kind of dilettante celeb.

A dilettante celeb would not have made the kind of speech CC did.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 24, 2015)

Jeff Robinson said:


> He should just stick to what he's good at: whipping up hatred against muslims.
> 
> edit, he should stop being a cunt ideally.



We don't call him "skidmark" Murray for nowt, lad.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 24, 2015)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Just found Douglas Murray's attack on her:


He's a fucking shit stain.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 24, 2015)

treelover said:


> I see Staines has had a go at her, she is doing well.


All the right enemies.


----------



## Fingers (Jun 24, 2015)

existentialist said:


> As others have pointed out, she's new to public speaking, and - to my eyes - was as nervous as hell. In that situation, it can be quite easy to read a speech and make it sound clunkier than it is.



We were probably a third of the way to the front of the crowd and could see she started off nervous, magnified on the big screen.

Her speech started off jittery but it took her no longer than 30 seconds to get into full on powerful speaker mode and blew it away.  She is great.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 24, 2015)

Fingers said:


> We were probably a third of the way to the front of the crowd and could see she started off nervous, magnified on the big screen.
> 
> Her speech started off jittery but it took her no longer than 30 seconds to get into full on powerful speaker mode and blew it away.  She is great.


...and I'd like to think she might get even more of a taste for activism


----------



## Fingers (Jun 24, 2015)

existentialist said:


> ...and I'd like to think she might get even more of a taste for activism



i want to see her kick off at the next demo, proper wreck something or other. Fuck something up big time.


----------



## treelover (Jun 25, 2015)

I think she will be prepared to be arrested for non violent direct action at some point, though she does have two young children which would mitigate against it.


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 25, 2015)

NoXion said:


> As for Greece, isn't the misery there down to austerity rather than the debt?



No, fool.  The austerity is the* consequence* of the debt.  Jesus.


----------



## NoXion (Jun 25, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> No, fool.  The austerity is the* consequence* of the debt.  Jesus.



Fuck off Dwyer.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jun 27, 2015)

PLAYING BIGOT WHAC-A-MOLE
By Charlotte Church
June 24, 2015

Voice of an angel, mouth of a __________ (insert your own faecally related insult here). Voice of an angel, brain of a ___________ (enter whatever imaginative metaphor you like; my favourite was “sponge” because, really, it’s a compliment). Voice of an angel, vagina of a / face of a / liver of a / intelligence of a… and so it goes on and on.

The I’m-alright-Jack right-wing are hilariously bad at coming back. I had never seen it so blatantly until I was castigated for making a case against the government’s policy of austerity at the weekend. You’d be hard pushed to find a single Tory/Ukip zealot on social media who’s willing to put forward any valid argument to counter my opinion. Instead I’m called “a moron”, “a hypocrite”, “a cunt”, “a fat cunt, good tits though”, “a hard faced bitch”, SHOCK-HORROR “a potty-mouth”, CRIPES “a chav”, SAVAGERY “a silly cow”; It goes on and on and on.

I could keep myself awake at night, Arya Stark-ing it (“Katie Hopkins, Andrew RT Davies, Louise Mensch, Paul Staines, The Hound…”), but actually there’s some comfort to find in being the target of so much toothless abuse. It means I’m NOT useless. It means I have a purpose. I am a litmus test for bigotry. I’ll bring ‘em all out of their dank little caves. You may not like me, and that is entirely your prerogative. I’m far too long in the fang to worry about popularity; I’ve been doing this for ages now. But to detest me to such an extent that you would waste your time broadcasting said loathing means a) you have far too much time on your hands, haven’t you got candy to steal from babies, and b) I’ve got right up your goat.

So the standard laughing-tory response to any criticism by the left is “yeah, but, you’re stupid so…” Apparently a good argument for austerity is calling those who oppose it “illiterate”. One of the best logic-when-it-suits-you arguments I regularly have filling my twitter feed is some tripe about Labour being responsible for the GLOBAL financial crisis; like the uncontrollably capitalist Tories wouldn’t have deregulated the financial sector as well; like New Labour didn’t learn it all from Thatcher in the first place; like the Tories wouldn’t have made even more of a Jackson Pollock of it. I find this argument directed at me baffling frankly, as never have I come out in support of the Labour party. I voted for them in the general election, sure, because the Tories hold a marginal seat in the constituency I live in. I will never vote tactically again. It didn’t work and I wasted a vote that could have gone to the Greens or Plaid. I might consider supporting Labour in the future, maybe if they vote Jeremy Corbyn leader. Right now I’m sticking firmly unaligned. But of course anyone who doesn’t agree with the Express is a labourite, and is therefore directly responsible for the crash. It’s so bloody boring saying it again, but the banking crisis was caused by unregulated bankers. It was greed manifest. And punishing benefit claimants for the wealthy’s meltdown, whilst defunding legal aid to make it virtually impossible to appeal against the effects of this pitiless “belt-tightening”, is quite simply corrupt.

The most frustrating aspect of rightwing response to what the left have to say is that it’s flagrantly obvious that they haven’t been paying a blind bit of attention to the content. Anti-Islam campaigner, Douglas Murray perfectly illustrated this in a blog post he wrote in The Spectator on Monday. Rather than saying anything constructive at all, he condescends (whilst claiming that he isn’t doing so), calling my speech “fascinatingly over-written” and mocking my use of the phrase “neo-liberal vernacular”. Coz i iz ‪#‎2stoopid‬. He derided me for stumbling over some of my sentences. I’m not a very competent public speaker and I’m fairly new to it in all honesty, but I do wonder when it was that Mr. Murray last spoke in front of a quarter of a million people, and whether he was nervous.

One point I made did get past the blinkers. It was that when the NHS was formed in 1948, the deficit to GDP ratio was significantly greater than it is now. He addressed me directly with a number of astonishingly patronising questions. Firstly, “Does Ms Church know why Britain was so in debt in 1948?” Yes Douglas, I do know. Then “Does she think that any of the debt accumulated in recent years has anything much to show by way of comparison?” Arguably you could say that the context is very different from the post-WW2 economy (although we have just spent the last 15 years fighting in Iraq, Afghanistan and Libya, which the Royal United Services Institute says cost us over £30billion), however the forming of the NHS gave the UK economy something to work with, much like FDR’s New Deal. Shouldn’t we be doing the same with green energy? The New Scientist says that if we cut carbon emissions as we said we would, 60% of 1990 levels by 2030, “the average household would be £565 better off.” Low-cost fuel, 190,000 jobs, and you get to save the planet. Telegraph journalist, Geoffrey Lean says that David Cameron’s government have “heavily cut back on energy efficiency measures, promoted a virtual free-for all for development in the countryside, resisted measures to combat deadly air pollution, initially cut spending on flood defences and promised to “go all out for shale” while declaring apparent war on onshore wind farms – and the Prime Minister himself has reportedly sworn to cut the “green crap”.”

The last question I was asked was: have I ever been to Greece? Yes I have. I’m going to work out with my lumbering concrete lefty brain that the tree you’re barking up is the Greek economy, which bears such little resemblence to our own as to make the comparison utterly bizarre. Considering that he just knocked me for putting forward an argument out of context he should maybe think about checking his work before he posts it.

There’s just a couple of other things I really feel I need to address here, and they are all to do with defamation. Guido Fawkes has revealed my deepest hypocrisy: I have an accountant. This is duplicity of the highest order; how can I possibly say that I’d pay 70% tax (when asked by a journalist, by the way, not something I wanted to become the story of that press conference) when I use an accountant; an accountant who says “Lowering and deferring tax is, of course, a key aim” on his website. Shame on me! Although, to be fair, this is not what I employ him for.

I’ve been invited to interview Pussy Riot at Glastonbury this weekend, and I’ll be partaking in a debate at the Leftfield stage with Shami Chakrabarti and Ken Livingstone. DISGRACE! £225 a ticket, oh yes, that’s very rich coming from a self-proclaimed prossecco socialist. “Why doesn’t she give all her money away if she cares so much?” “So I assume Charlotte Church has got a new record she wants to plug.” “Like she gives a fuck about Austerity” “Charlotte Church can fuck off and die!” “Just dip her tampons in petrol and set them alight…when inserted.” It goes on and on and on and on and…

Please click on this link read, sign & share the ‪#‎AnotherEnglandIsPossible‬ petition 
https://you.38degrees.org.uk/…/referendum-on-independence-f


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jun 27, 2015)

And just for the joy of it. One thing I think that stumps the scum about CC is that she is the real deal in her actual field, not just another random 15 minute bigmouth.


----------



## zxspectrum (Jun 27, 2015)

This would be the same Charlotte Church of whom the Sun helpfully kept a countdown to let us know when she would reach the legal age of consent to sexual intercourse.

And of whom the same paper felt had an arse worthy of recognition, despite still being in her mid-teens (at least - or possibly at most!).

She gets the benefit of the doubt for that alone, ffs Murdoch filth.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 27, 2015)

zxspectrum said:


> This would be the same Charlotte Church of whom the Sun helpfully kept a countdown to let us know when she would reach the legal age of consent to sexual intercourse.


No they didn't.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 27, 2015)

Because why not...


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jun 27, 2015)

zxspectrum said:


> This would be the same Charlotte Church of whom the Sun helpfully kept a countdown to let us know when she would reach the legal age of consent to sexual intercourse.



IIRC, it was The Star. Printing pictures of her in that tone, that could have only been pre 16, makes it a peado rag. No surprise.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## zxspectrum (Jun 27, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> No they didn't.


You are correct it seems.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jun 27, 2015)

One of Murdochs rags spied on a murdered child though, because they're such a fucking class act.


----------



## zxspectrum (Jun 27, 2015)

Her speech was a lot more coherent than Russell Brand's weird touchy feely crap.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 27, 2015)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> IIRC, it was The Star. Printing pictures of her in that tone, that could have only been pre 16, makes it a peado rag. No surprise.


CHARLOTTE IN SICK INTERNET COUNTDOWN

*BYLINE:* David Mather

*SECTION:* NEWS; Pg. 21

*LENGTH:* 140 words

*HIGHLIGHT:* VOICE CONCERN: Star is featured on website

A TWISTED new website is counting down the hours and minutes until Charlotte Church is old enough to have sex.

The lewd internet countdown features a picture of the 15-year-old star and a 24 -hour clock, running backwards to her 16th birthday - when she reaches the age of consent - on February 21.



Under the heading "Charlotte Church Countdown", a message tells how long is left until "Charlotte Church is legal".
Charlotte fan Mark Adams, 38, from Penarth, south Wales, said: "It's nasty. She's still a schoolgirl."

A spokesman for her record company said details of the website would be passed to the Cardiff star's legal team.

Charlotte is preparing for a busy Christmas. She will be interviewed by Michael Parkinson on BBC1 on Christmas Eve and a concert from New York will be broadcast on ITV the same day.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jun 27, 2015)

http://screenagers.me/2010/07/21/tabloid-hypocrisy-charlotte-church-looking-chest-swell/

Pervy letchy paedo rag. As described.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 27, 2015)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> http://screenagers.me/2010/07/21/tabloid-hypocrisy-charlotte-church-looking-chest-swell/
> 
> Pervy letchy paedo rag. As described.


The Mirror
March 18, 2002, Monday
SWELL TIME FOR CHARLOTTE ON CHEEKY SHOW

*BYLINE:* David Mather

*SECTION:* NEWS; Pg. 6

*LENGTH:* 154 words

*HIGHLIGHT:* YOUV'E GROWN: Charlotte bursts into giggles as Ross praises her looks

VOICE of an Angel Charlotte Church's growing maturity made a big impression on Jonathan Ross when she starred on his chat show.

Ross, who last met Charlotte when she was 11, heaped praise on the embarrassed teenager's looks.



Then he joked: "Do they lead to unwanted attention?"
Charlotte, wearing a tasteful low-cut dress, admitted: "Some older men come up to me and start saying things like how beautiful I am. I can usually get rid of them though."

She added: "I don't get much bother at home because people know who I am."

Welsh star Charlotte, who turned 16 last month, appeared on Friday Night with Jonathan Ross

When another guest, US rocker Lenny Kravitz, and Ross talked later about a faint smell of marijuana around the studio, Kravitz joked: "I think it belongs to Charlotte."

CHARLOTTE is reported to be dating a teenage rap DJ from a council estate in Cardiff's Tiger Bay area .


----------



## LiamO (Jun 28, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> T
> CHARLOTTE is reported to be dating a teenage rap DJ from a council estate in Cardiff's Tiger Bay area .



Does this brazen hussy understand NOTHING of the rules of celebrity?

This is only the start of it... before you know it she will spend 10-15 years being totally true to her roots and then presume this 'fame' thing that has been bestowed on her is supposed to preclude her taking political sides (except for pro-establishment ones) and start speaking out against injustice. God, these Taffs are thick.


----------



## treelover (Jul 9, 2015)

http://i3.mirror.co.uk/incoming/article6031372.ece/ALTERNATES/s615b/PAY-Charlotte-Church.jpg



> Church held a sign quoting Albert Einstein stating “a foolish faith in authority is the greatest enemy of truth”, reports Wales Online.
> 
> She said: “The budget today has given us more totally unnecessary austerity.
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/budget-2015-charlotte-church-blasts-6031541




Charlotte was out last night with protestors in Cardiff with her Einstein quote


----------



## ddraig (Jul 10, 2015)

Yes, banging pans after budget had been set and most offices closed


----------



## zxspectrum (Jul 10, 2015)

ddraig said:


> Yes, banging pans after budget had been set and most offices closed


All the planned protests were after the fact.

Which isn't to make it any better. I suppose they might raise awareness among the muggles, that's about it really. Ospawn was never going to listen to the plebs was he!


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2015)

Given the shit she's been through from the media and her background, I think she's a well grounded and pretty remarkable woman.


----------



## 8den (Jul 10, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> No, fool.  The austerity is the* consequence* of the debt.  Jesus.


As always Dwyers posts sound better you imagine them being said in the voice of a mad scientist in a 50s b movie


----------



## teqniq (Jul 24, 2015)

New post

T-O-N-Y! YOU AIN’T GOT NO ALIBI. YOU TORY!


----------



## LiamO (Jul 25, 2015)

editor said:


> Given the shit she's been through from the media and her background, I think she's a well grounded and pretty remarkable woman.



At long last. Something you and I can agree on at a very fundamental level


----------



## teqniq (Dec 19, 2016)

*Bump*

As this seems to be the most recent thread concerning her:

Charlotte Church: "We underestimated how angry white men are"


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2016)

teqniq said:


> *Bump*
> 
> As this seems to be the most recent thread concerning her:
> 
> Charlotte Church: "We underestimated how angry white men are"


The gutter press really are despicable: 


> The _News of the World_ ran 33 stories on her from hacked voicemails alone. Her pregnancy was announced after a call with a doctor was intercepted. Her relationship with the rugby player Gavin Henson, the father of her two children, was scrutinised. Her mother got wind of a piece in the _News of the World_ alleging that her husband had had an affair – and she attempted suicide.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 19, 2016)

Charl is doing her pop dungeon thing at Clwb tomorrow


----------



## teqniq (Dec 19, 2016)

ddraig said:


> Charl is doing her pop dungeon thing at Clwb tomorrow


Think it's the Tramshed.


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2018)

As this seems to be the de facto Charlotte Church thread - this is great 
BBC Radio 4 - The Sound Odyssey - Series 1 - Charlotte Church travels to Georgia


----------



## 8ball (Oct 9, 2018)

She's a properly decent sort - was brung up right.


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2018)

I think I'll change the thread title!


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 9, 2018)

Saw the pop dungeon thing at a festival - it was frickin brilliant.  Tried to catch it again but she cancelled her London date.  Highly recommended.

As an aside - I don't think the venue were too impressed with her and (quite unprofessionally I thought) slagged her off a bit when I tried to book tickets .


----------

